# VonDrunk's Gonna Lose It!



## VonDrunk (May 3, 2004)

Okay, here's my story.  I have been lifting on and off for years.  My problem is consistency...I lift for a period of time until I see gains, then for some reason I stop.  This rollercoaster has caused me to gain 30lbs of fat.  I am 5'7" and weigh 187lbs at 27% BF according to the Tanita, which I know isn't that accurate, but it is all I have.

Today I spent time in my gym, then had my wife take a pic of me.  I compared that pic to a pic I took a year ago and about died.

It was the kick in the ass I needed to get back on track and I am hoping that with this journal I can be held accountable for staying consistent with my diet and my lifting.

Any and all comments are welcomed and appreciated

My goal is consistency.  I want to follow my workout routine and a clean diet.  I want it to become an engrained habit, where my day will not be the same unless I lift and focus on my nutritional goals

So, with that, here I go...

VonDrunk


----------



## VonDrunk (May 3, 2004)

So I just made the decision tonight to get back on track, so the only thing I have to report on are the meals I made for tomorrow.

Meal 1
1 Cup Cottage Cheese
1/2 cup of strawberries

Meal 2
2 Scoops Protein Powder
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter

Meal 3
1 can Tuna 
1 Tbsp Mayo
1 apple

Meal 4
2 Scoops Protein Powder
1 Tbsp Peanut Butter

Meal 5
Chicken Breast
Veggies

How does this look?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 3, 2004)

My typical workout plan:

Mon - Chest and Tri's
Decline Bench Flyes
Flat Bench
Incline Bench
Rope Pulldowns
Overhead Extensions

Wed - Back and Bi's
Lat Pulldowns
Cable Rows
One-arm Dumbell Rows
EZ Bar Curls
Isolated Dumbell Curls - Incline Bench

Fri - Shoulders and Legs
Military Press
Front Raises
Lateral Raises
Reverse Flyes - Incline Bench
Squats
Lying Leg Curl
Calf Raises

The rep/set pattern is as follws:
3 sets of each exercise...10, 8, 6, reps increasing the weight with each set.

I hate cardio, but I will do my best to get in 2-3 days of running


----------



## VonDrunk (May 3, 2004)

Supps I currently take:

Multi-Vitamin
Whey Protein
Glutamine
Swole
Ripped Fuel (to help me get out the door at 5AM)

Meds I'm on per doctors orders:
Test Cypionate (I am on HRT as my body does not produce enough test)
Cytomel for thyroid optimization


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

So does everything look alright with my nutrition and lifting plan?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

I think everything is alright with my nutrition plan, but is my lifting schedule alright?

VonDrunk


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Hey Vondrunk, Everything look real good. 
Though I would add decline flies, I have a lower pec problem, oh and I always do flies first on pec day, Its the only way I feel my pecs work.
I would do Isolated DB curls on a incline bench (better for Brachialis)
On delt day I would revers flies for posterior delts to round off your shoulders, and NO SQUATS!?   I dont think leg presses are as effective.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

Thanks alot for the suggestions Spitfire!  I made the changes to my workout in the above post...

How is my nutritional plan?

Thanks again,
VonDrunk


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Your food looks ok, you seem to have the right idea there.
Supps are really good, also mabey thow in an anti-oxidant.
As long as you are drinking like ½ to a gallon of water a day, and at least 1-2g of protein per lb of body weight your good.
 Spitfire


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

Very cool...thanks  a lot for the input!


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

It why were here. Im glad to help. Oh yeah good luck, and stick with it.


----------



## Eggs (May 4, 2004)

I havent had time to read your stuff yet VD... but I just wanted to say that consistency is key.  I used to bulk every Winter and cut every summer, and in the end I was making no progress but just bouncing up and down.  So now my program is a bulk for 2 or 3 years.  I'll maintain a decent bf% during that time... but no cutting.  I think if you do something along those line to it would be great for you.

Make some long term goals for yourself and stick to them


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

Thanks Eggs....

Yeah, lack of consistency cant be good for the body...going from being totally focused in training and nutrition for a month, to not giving a $hit about nutrition and training for months after...

I am paying the price now, but feel the lesson has been learned.  I have made the commitment

Thanks again,
VonDrunk


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Oh yeah try to keep the drinking to twice a week. I know its hard , and sometimes its the hardest thing, but well worth it.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

I hear ya..thats going to be the tough part.  I definitely enjoy my booze, but I am commited this time and will save my drinkin' for special occasions only...no more working in my garage drinking beers.  Now it's going to be chuggin water between sets.  

But damn, its gonna be tough...ha!


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by VonDrunk *_
> So I just made the decision tonight to get back on track, so the only thing I have to report on are the meals I made for tomorrow.
> 
> Meal 1
> ...



I would pick up some fish oil caps.  EFA's are very important and the caps make it nice and easy.

Good luck!  Consistency is definitely key.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

So I should add caps on top of the can of tuna I ate?  Would CLA be a good choice or would you go with Fish Oil?

Thanks a lot
VonDrunk


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Where in this meal plan does your workout land?  I've heard good things about CLA, but never used it.  Healthy fats are important for many reasons.  PB is good, but I think you need more than that.  Fish oil is always a good addition.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Also, might not be a bad idea to eat the cottage cheese as your last meal.  Eggs/egg whites and oatmeal are good for meal 1.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Where in this meal plan does your workout land?  I've heard good things about CLA, but never used it.  Healthy fats are important for many reasons.  PB is good, but I think you need more than that.  Fish oil is always a good addition.



My workout either falls before meal 1 or after meal 4, depending on my day

Sounds good about the fish oil.  Do you follow the recommended dose?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> Also, might not be a bad idea to eat the cottage cheese as your last meal.  Eggs/egg whites and oatmeal are good for meal 1.



I do my best to eat eggs, but man, I have to really choke 'em down

I guess I better get used to them...ha!

Thanks a lot for the suggestions Var!


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by VonDrunk *_
> My workout either falls before meal 1 or after meal 4, depending on my day
> 
> Sounds good about the fish oil.  Do you follow the recommended dose?



You dont want to workout on an empty stomach.  You want a shake immediately after workout (no fat added, just powder).  If u dont like eggs, there are lots of options.  One thing you need to shoot for is the right combo of foods.  High protein, moderate fat (healthy fats), and moderate carbs.

Take a look at the "sticky" in the Diet forum.  Lots of good info there...including a shopping list of good foods.


----------



## Var (May 4, 2004)

Oh...as far as fish oil...I take about 10 caps a day spread out with 3 of my meals.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You dont want to workout on an empty stomach.  You want a shake immediately after workout (no fat added, just powder).  If u dont like eggs, there are lots of options.  One thing you need to shoot for is the right combo of foods.  High protein, moderate fat (healthy fats), and moderate carbs.
> 
> Take a look at the "sticky" in the Diet forum.  Lots of good info there...including a shopping list of good foods.



That sounds good...I would rather work out in the afternoon anyway.  That way I have a few meals behind me before I lift and I dont have to wake up at 4AM..ha!

I will definitely read the sticky to find other breakfast options...I can eat eggs, but it is tough...

Thanks again


----------



## VonDrunk (May 4, 2004)

Here is the breakdown of my day as far as nutrition goes:

Calories: 1678
Protein:   258
Carbs:     59
Fat:         51

60% Protein
30% Fat
10% Carbs

Is that alright?... keep in mind I have about 30lbs of fat to lose?      

Thanks everybody!

VonDrunk


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Meals for today, Tuesday, Cinco de Mayo

Meal 1
3 egg whites, 2 whole eggs
1 cup oatmeal

Meal 2
2 scoops protein powder
w/ glutamine and tyrosine
1 tbsp cashew butter

Meal 3
1 can tuna
1tbsp mayo
apple

Meal 4
1 cup lean ground beef
veggies

Meal 5
Some sort of meat and veggie dish

Meal 6
2 scoops protein


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

IMO, I think you should go with 4 whites one yolk, If your trying to lose weight. But I dont know Ive never cut.
OH yeah Chicken dont forget chicken


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me , the less eggs the better.  I have to choke those things down...ha!

I hear ya on the chicken...I ran out at dinner last night so I had to settle for lean ground beef in meal 4.  Would I be better replacing the ground beef with an MRP?


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Sorry man it was a typo, I meant 4 whites and 1 whole, still less eggs though.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Sounds good...you know, even though I dont like eggs, I am going to do what I have to do to make this thing happen.

Thanks for all the suggestions bro


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Not a problem man, 
As for your MRP question, no, I think you are ok w, I personally love lean ground beef and it is the best form of protein, dont change that.
It seems you got it down now just stick with it. 
Keep us posted on the progress
Spitfire


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Ive been giving all of this some serious thought and I am coming to some good realizations.  

For the past 6 years I have been a "runner" I have run 3 marathons which consist of, as you know, tons of training.  Here is what I gained from all of that:

Injuries to my shins, calves and knees
No weight loss
No enjoyment from running
A huge time commitment that impacts family life

I have also been lifting for as many years, although not consistently.  It has been a constant battle between running and lifting.  I would get in the gym start lifting, then realize Im gonna run 20 miles tomorrow so whats the point of lifting if my run will consume any muscle mass gained...then id walk out of the gym.

Well, I made a decision last night to give ALL of my focus and attention to lifting and the nutritional aspects that go along with it.  I have decided that I will not be running anymore marathons or running any long distances for that matter.  It is with lifting that I have made tremendous gains in the not so distant past and it is with lifting that I will make those gains and more in the very near future...

Thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

That sounds like a plan if Ive ever heard one. But I wouldnt 86 cario period, mabey at least a 10 min run or bike before. Your cuttin right


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, as much as I would like to cut it out entirely, I'm thinking I should get in a coupla 20 min HIIT sessions per week..good idea to keep the cardio system in shape as well


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

I was going to rec. HIIT, Ive herd alot of good things about it


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

I'm looking at my nutritional breakdown so far and its as follows:

50% Protein
40% Fat
10% Carbs

Is that fat content kind of high?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 5, 2004)

Totals for the day

1900 Cals
237 Protein
85 Fat
52 Carbs

Am I on the right track as far as my ratios???


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Sorry man like I said nutrition not my bag, Sure looks good to me, but I really dont know. Mabey Jodi or Jen could help more. 
Spitfire


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Todays Meal Plan

Meal 1
1 cup Cottage Cheese
1/2 cup Pineapple

Meal 2
2 Scoops Protein
Glutamine, Tyrosine
1tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 3
1 can Tuna
1Tbsp mayo
1 Apple

Meal 4
2 Scoops Protein
1 tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 5 
Chicken Breast
Veggies
Salad


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Hey man, 
That cashew butter, Is that good, it sounds fuqin awesome


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

TASTY!~  I always look forward to my Protein Shake meals so I can have a tbsp...ha!


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

oh you mix it in your shake, can you have it on bread?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

I actually have a tbsp of cashew butter by itself followed by my shake...

Sure you can have it on bread...it's just like peanut butter

Very tasty


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Sounds so, I LOVE cashews, I have a jar next to me now. I think I will try it.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by VonDrunk *_
> So I just made the decision tonight to get back on track, so the only thing I have to report on are the meals I made for tomorrow.
> 
> Meal 1
> ...



no complex carbs? 

oats, rice, pasta?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

How often and with which meals would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by VonDrunk *_
> Totals for the day
> 
> 1900 Cals
> ...


This is fine if this is what you wish to follow and feel you can stick with it.  However, you need to refeed.  You should not go more than 4 days without complex carbs.  You also need to add more veggies and where are the EFA's?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by Jodi...

So for the complex carbs, I should eat them at least every 4 days...does that mean 1 serving in a day...like a cup of Brown Rice or whole wheat pasta?

And for the EFA's I think I will pick up some Fish Oil caps this afternoon...

Am I on the right track?

Thanks again


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

No  you need to refeed.  You need a full day of carbs.  Please read the article at the top of the Nutrition forum called Refeeds and Leptin.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Sounds good..I will read it now

Thanks again for the help


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

OKay...I think I understand the process of refeeding better now.  Tomorrow is day 5 for me, so I will use that as a refeed day.  

Something like this, maybe?:

Meal 1
2 waffles
5 egg whites
1 whole egg

Meal 2
Bagel
Protein shake
1tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 3
Whole wheat pasta
w/ meat sauce
Apple

Meal 4
protein shake
banana
1 tbsp cashew butter

Meal 5
meat
veggies


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

Read the article again.

Fat needs to remain very low and protein need to only be at 1G per lb of bw. 

And you need a WHACK load more carbs than that.  Were talking 300-400G here.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Okay I will re-read...my protein is probably alright then because I weigh 190...I will just use 1 scoop of protein for my shakes instead of 2, I will drop the cashew butter and eat a $hitload of carbs...ha!


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Can I count beers as carbs on my re-feed days...ha!


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Alright...I went out at lunch and bought some Fish Oil caps since it seems I missed EFA's...

I feel like I am on the right path.

Thanks to Jodi, I will be doing a refeed tomorrow

In general, I am fired up!

Thanks everybody for the KILLER info, I will get there!

VonDrunk


----------



## VonDrunk (May 6, 2004)

Gearing up for my refeed day tomorrow...it seems strange digging into the waffles, bagels and fruit, etc...


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

I didnt have an opportunity to put all my meals together today, but this is what I have planned for a refeed...Jodi, please tell me if I have the right idea...

Meal 1
2 Waffles 50G CARBS
1 cup Cottage Cheese
1/2 cup Pineapple

Meal 2
Whole Wheat Bagel 50G CARBS
MRP 25G CARBS

Meal 3
2 cup rice 100G CARBS
1 cup beef

Meal 4
Whole Wheat Bagel 50G CARBS
MRP 25G CARBS

Meal 5
Bread
Meat
Veggies

Is this alright or would you recommend some tweeks?

Thanks
VonDrunk


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

How many carbs is that?  It doesn't seem like enough too me.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

I edited the post above to add carb count...

Through meal 4 it is 300 grams of carbs, but with meal 5 and a later snack, I can bring that to 400 grams.


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

He forgot to write the beer


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, close to 400 would be better.

Remember, don't step on the scale tomorrow


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

HA!  Alright, I will stay away from the scale...

Thanks a lot Jodi for your help

Spitfire, If I have trouble getting close to 400 by this evening, you're right, a coupla brews can help get me there...ha!


----------



## Eggs (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, and none of that light crap! 

Diet is looking good VD!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by VonDrunk *_
> HA!  Alright, I will stay away from the scale...
> 
> Thanks a lot Jodi for your help
> ...


Anytime.  And stay away from the beer.  Not that I'm one to talk


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, and none of that light crap!
> 
> Diet is looking good VD!



mmmmmm....GUINNESS


VonDrunk


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

Nice, Have you ever tried Whorsteiners (sp)?


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Nice, Have you ever tried Whorsteiners (sp)?



No...I haven't tried it...is it a Stout?


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

No its a lager, though Im a BIG stout fan, It is now my favorite beer period. I had it for the first time two weeks ago. Its really good.


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> No its a lager, though Im a BIG stout fan, It is now my favorite beer period. I had it for the first time two weeks ago. Its really good.



Nice...thanks for the tip!  I will be on the look out for that for sure....of course I would never think of drinking it while in this cutting phase...


----------



## VonDrunk (May 7, 2004)

Man...that's no easy task eating 2 cups of rice and a bunch of beef...I'm freaking stuffed!

Tasty food though...


----------



## VonDrunk (May 8, 2004)

Good day yesterday with the refeed...I managed to get in about 450 grams of carbs, 158 grams of protein and 50 grams of fat.

It was tough to get down all those carbs, but today I am back to the normal diet and feel great.

Looking forward to working Chest and Tri's on Monday


----------



## spike (May 9, 2004)

what is your pre workout meal i dont see that many carbs?


----------



## spike (May 9, 2004)

sorry just read your more recent post


----------



## VonDrunk (May 10, 2004)

Hey Spike...thanks for dropping by!

Todays Meals:

Meal 1 (I am out of eggs again)
Cottage Cheese
Yogurt

Meal 2
2 Scoops protein powder
glutamine/tyrosine
1 tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 3
1 can Tuna
1 tbsp Mayo
Apple

Meal 4 (pre-wrkout)
2 Scoops Protein Powder
1 tbsp Cashew Butter
Swole

Meal 5
steak fajitas


----------



## spike (May 10, 2004)

nice choices von ive never heard of cashew butter before what is it a type of peanut butter? dont think we have that here in the uk.
my daily meals are constently eggs ,tuna,chicken,steak and salmon .and im thinking of throwing the odd cheat meal in here and there all this food gets boring after a while . for carbs i have quaker oats( with a protein shake), potatoes brown bread and rice .yes i read the otherday a cheat meal can actually benefit you when you are eating so strict during the week
by the way had a bit of a session on the old guiness last weekend lovely stuff


----------



## VonDrunk (May 10, 2004)

Yes Cashew Butter is like PB, but made from Cashews...very tasty!

I hear ya about the meals getting kind of dull after awhile...thats where the Guinness comes in, as an occassional cheat meal...ha!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 10, 2004)

I like your username


----------



## VonDrunk (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> I like your username



hahaha...thanks a lot GBC...I am in the skateboard/surf business and there are a lot of people wearing that VonDutch brand.  Then one day I walk by a guy that has the same logo as VonDutch but it said VonDrunk...freaking hilarious!...and quite suitable actually


----------



## VonDrunk (May 10, 2004)

Change in Meal 3 today...was stuck in a lunchtime meeting, but luckily the meal choice was sufficient...

Roast beef & Avocado sandwich on Wheat all the veggies, no mayo...

It was actually a nice change of pace from the tuna/mayo combo


----------



## VonDrunk (May 11, 2004)

Still on track ...had a good day yesterday except I had to go to dinner at a mexican restaurant and they always put that basket of chips right in front of me...aaaarrrggghhh!  But I did manage to get a good chest/tri's session in before dinner


----------



## VonDrunk (May 11, 2004)

Today's meals (so far)

Meal 1
Cottage Cheese
Pineapple

Meal 2
2 Scoops Protein
1 tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 3
Quiznos Honey Bourbon Chicken on Wheat

Meal 4
2 Scoops Protein
1 tbsp cashew butter

Meal 5
?????

Meal 6
?????


----------



## VonDrunk (May 12, 2004)

Todays Meals

Meal 1
Cottage Cheese
Pineapple

Meal 2
2 Scoops Protein
1 tbsp Cashew Butter

Meal 3
1 can Tuna, tbsp Mayo
Apple

Meal 4
2 Scoops Protein
1 tbsp cashew butter

Meal 5
Meat and Veggies


Workout today will be Back and Bi's

When I put my belt on this morning I was able to move it up a notch...first time in a coupla years this has happened!

Good things are happenening!


----------



## VonDrunk (May 12, 2004)

Meal 5 actually consisted of Salmon filet, lots of veggies and some rice...ummm...and 2 stouts

Got a good back and bi's workout in...


----------



## VonDrunk (May 20, 2004)

Although I have not been to my journal in a few days, here is an update:

My lifting is on, my diet has had a few days of inconsistency due to lunch time meetings, etc...and due to the fact that I did not make my meals the night before...this makes it all to easy to eat a boat load of $hit for lunch...and at that point why not eat $hit for dinner too...

Anyways, I am pissed I fell for a few days but now motivated again to pull it all together


----------



## VonDrunk (May 25, 2004)

Damnit!  I have slipped for almost a week in both diet and lifting..  I have to get it back together...I was making progress...

AARRGRGGGHHHHH!!!!!


----------

